# Air Fresheners



## P4rD0nM3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey guys, a couple of months ago I bought BMW's Natural Air that came with Sparkling Raindrops-just to try it out since someone mentioned it on Reddit. It was my first time trying it out and HOLY MOLY does it smell good. It smells like a perfume compared to let's say California Scents Coronado Cherry.

So now I basically want to buy other fragrances that smell like sparkling raindrops or something similar. Do you guys have any suggestions?

*I think I just found a new thing I'd like to do now.*

It first started when someone mentioned that Air Spencer Squash (JDM) is one of the best so I also bought that one and made a video about it too.

*Comprehensive Unboxing and Review*

*BMW Natural Air*

- 



- 



- 




*Air Spencer CS-X3*
- 




Feel free to post other air fresheners you'd like me to try out.

*FAQ*

1. Does your car smell? Is that why you need air fresheners?

Nope! My car is clean. I just like to try out different air fresheners/fragrances now.

2. It takes you a month or more to try out scents, why not try them for a week?

I want to make sure that I also have a long term review of the air freshener. That's why it usually takes a month for a new one. If I do it every week, then it would be a waste since they will most likely still have their scents.


----------



## P4rD0nM3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Added Lime Scent from Air Spencer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGKEv4ldEw


----------

